# Cuban Cigar Dissected



## mrblahman (Jun 17, 2016)

Wanted to check if these Cohiba cigars were real from Canada. Tore apart one of them. How does this look?




























Thanks!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Some of that looks like short filler, not so good.

In general, buy the vendor, not the cigars. 

Also, you might get better feedback on the Habanos forum.


----------



## mrblahman (Jun 17, 2016)

Can't post in that forum area for some reason?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If has a minimum post count


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like short filler

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've moved this thread to the "Habanos" forum where it belongs.

@*mrblahman* - Please do not post Cuban cigar content in any other area of Puff than "Habanos". I realize that you are not able to post in this area at this time. You will need to log 100 posts before you are able to do so (legitimate posts, no post-whoring just to reach that number as quickly as you can). You will, however be able to read this section in the meantime. Please start with the stickies regarding the rules.

Also, please bear in mind that I've given you the benefit of the doubt by moving this thread here solely because it is your first. Do not assume I will continue to do so. Any future threads regarding Cuban cigars posted in other areas will be deleted.

Thank you,
Puff Moderating Team


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

These are the same pics you posted on another forum, I'll add my answer here as well for the benefit of our members:

Fake cigars aren't always made from floor sweepings. They're sometimes long filler cigars decently made in other countries. Based on the band you posted on the other forum, these are definitely fake, just better-constructed fakes. 

The important lesson here is that it's not just about the band or the construction; trust your vendor. There are really, really good fakes out there that will fool even seasoned veterans (thankfully those are few and far between), and there are legitimate Cuban cigars that have misprinted bands or ugly ugly wrappers because Cuba's quality control is ...not stellar. 

Get a good vendor, and trust that vendor. When buying abroad, only purchase from reputable shops.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Just curious..... How do they taste?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Steve C. said:


> Just curious..... How do they taste?


He can't answer here without the requisite post-count. But apparently they tasted pretty Blah, man. :laugh2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Jack whats your opinion on the filler etc?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Grey Goose said:


> Jack whats your opinion on the filler etc?


Sorry, I'm not a cigar surgeon.

My opinion is, I trust @StogieNinja's opinion. You should too.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Oh I guess I got caught up in the posting in the which thread antics and missed that the OP's question was indeed answered.

Just figured as I thought it hadn't you might have an opinion being you have extensive experience with the subject matter.

Stogie Ninja did a good job, thanks for pointing that out.


Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Grey Goose said:


> Oh I guess I got caught up in the posting in the which thread antics and missed that the OP's question was indeed answered.
> 
> Just figured as I thought it hadn't you might have an opinion being you have extensive experience with the subject matter.
> 
> Stogie Ninja did a good job, thanks for pointing that out.


My good friend @*UBC03* once taught me a good lesson. He was answering a question for someone, repeating commonly accepted cigar knowledge. As far as I know, he was absolutely correct. But, he stopped himself and said essentially that he should not have answered because, even believing his info was correct, he was only repeating what he'd heard, not what he knew for himself to be true.

That had an impact on me. I try to follow his example and not go too far outside my own first-hand experience. I can't claim to always live up to his vaunted example. But if I know, I will generally say, time permitting. So there is no reason to call me out to answer. If I thought I had something to add besides a smart-alec comment and wanted to opine, I would have said so already. I appreciate the vote of confidence, but it is somewhat misplaced. I just smoke 'em.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> My good friend @*UBC03* once taught me a good lesson. He was answering a question for someone, repeating commonly accepted cigar knowledge. As far as I know, he was absolutely correct. But, he stopped himself and said essentially that he should not have answered because, even believing his info was correct, he was only repeating what he'd heard, not what he knew for himself to be true.
> 
> That had an impact on me. I try to follow his example and not go too far outside my own first-hand experience. I can't claim to always live up to his vaunted example. But if I know, I will generally say, time permitting. So there is no reason to call me out to answer. If I thought I had something to add besides a smart-alec comment and wanted to opine, I would have said so already. I appreciate the vote of confidence, but it is somewhat misplaced. I just smoke 'em.


Noted and agreed.

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:wink2:


----------

